# Hunting in "High" winds



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 21, 2013)

What's been your experience bear hunting in winds around 15mph?  I'm planning on hunting Chestatee this week and was initially planning to take Wednesday off and try to get in before it gets mobbed this weekend, but the weather forecast is predicting 13 mph winds in that area on Wednesday and only 6 mph on Saturday.  Planning to hunt an Eastern-facing slope.

I'm trying to decide when to go...I've hunted public land for several years and never been walked in on by other hunters until a Saturday firearms hunt at Chestatee last year and had several walk past me throughout the day.  

Hoping to glean some wisdom from those more experienced than myself...what would you do?


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 21, 2013)

one things for sure if you don't hunt you won't kill anything


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm definitely gonna hunt...just trying to decide which day would be best...just wanted y'alls take on hunting in the wind...


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 21, 2013)

I've got three young boys and a wife in college, so I want to make the most of the little time I'm blessed to have to be in the mountains in this season of my life


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 21, 2013)

I have seen game in high winds as often as I have seen game in no wind. the bears will be eating you just need to approach your area with the wind in your favor if at all possible.


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 21, 2013)

We saw three bears at 2800' in the top of red oaks Saturday in high wind. Find their dinner table and they will be there wind or no wind.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 21, 2013)

The one and only time I saw a bear while hunting was 2 years ago. The wind was doing 25-30mph. It was rocking the tree I had my tree seat on so much I was almost getting sea sick. I never got a shot at it, it came up the ridge and over the top before I could get a good look at it.


----------

